# Marketing Video



## FranklinStreet (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe not the kind of video that's usually posted here, but we're pretty proud of it so... 






Florida Custom Furniture at Franklin Street


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

The design, workmanship and artistry of you furniture is awe inspiring. The video was top notch. The music was a big distraction for me, I would seriously consider a different sound track.

Bret


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> The design, workmanship and artistry of you furniture is awe inspiring. The video was top notch. The music was a big distraction for me, I would seriously consider a different sound track.
> 
> Bret


Plus one here!! Well done overall!!! thumbs up here.


----------

